# Karzai bans AFG forces from ordering airstrikes on "residential areas"



## The Bread Guy (18 Feb 2013)

This'll help take care of the 16% of civvy casualties the good guys cause - I can't wait for the Taliban moratorium on suicide bombings and IEDs causing the other 84%....


> NATO will work with the country's defence leadership to implement a ban by President Hamid Karzai on Afghan forces using NATO air strikes in residential areas, the new NATO commander in Afghanistan, U.S. General Joseph Dunford, said on Sunday.
> 
> Karzai announced on Saturday that he would issue a decree banning Afghan security forces from requesting NATO air strikes on "Afghan homes or villages", following the deaths of 10 civilians in the eastern province of Kunar last Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Reuters, 17 Feb 13


----------

